
Ember and the future of the web - shawndumas
http://frontside.io/blog/2014/02/24/ember-and-the-future-of-the-web.html
======
CmonDev
Based on subject I was hoping the article will tell about times when crutches
like Ember will be less needed with basic MVC/MVVM baked into browsers (the
way it's done in the best desktop GUI framework WPF) and languages better than
JS available. It's actually about present day, not future.

------
ebryn
One of the best articles I've seen written about the future of the web and
moving past the constraints developers place on UX due to the way we've built
web apps in the past.

